# Listen to Jeff Lindberg's chicago Jazz orchestra



## nimmysnv (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi,

This is for all the true lovers of jazz Orchestra, as here for all there is Jeff Lindberg's Jazz Orchestra event which begins its 12th annual subscription Series with Gospel Choir.


The performance includes Paul Ferquson arrangements featuring the Gospel Choir's accompained by CJO, this performance will begin on comming october 11 th, 2009, sunday at 3.00 pm.


Dont miss this show as, this will be the great venture for all.



Thanks


----------

